# Rant!



## shadetree_1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Why is it people don't use the brains God gave them? I'm going down the road this morning and this fool with about a 30' trailer on his dodge dually pulls out in front of me and I had to turn my truck everyway but straight to keep from killing myself my grandson and him and he just drove on like nothing even happened, what really pissed me off the most is, there wasn't a thing behind me for 2 miles!! But he just had to pull out, I guess the mentality used is " oh I can make it" My question is WHY why take the chance that you might not make it when there is nothing behind the oncoming vehicle?? Do they think " it can't happen to me it just happens to other people"? I am simply at a loss as to what some people use for brains!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 8, 2014)

I hate people like that... And those that wait at a stop sign until you get close enough to have to slow down when they pull out, even though there's nothing in front of or behind you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 8, 2014)

Joe
Glad you and your grandson are OK. Some people just think they own the road. It's nice to know that all the stupid drivers are not in Massachusetts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2014)

Like the guy that blew past me at 60 mph last night on my way home from a show. It's icy and everyone else is doing 35 mph. At least Karma caught up with him, he was in the ditch a few miles further up the road.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree, and when you really think about it, what did it really save them in time. I had a guy pass me
this morning on an icy road, and then pull into the same parking lot. I so wanted to go over and say
something like " dude, really? You're in that big of a hurry to get to WORK! ? Perhaps, you should just
leave a little sooner in the morning!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Like the guy that blew past me at 60 mph last night on my way home from a show. It's icy and everyone else is doing 35 mph. At least Karma caught up with him, he was in the ditch a few miles further up the road.



Good!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2014)

I hate to sound like an old codger...(well, not really), but driving takes on a whole new meaning these days. It used to be you had to worry about yourself and be defensive for someone who perhaps didn't see you in a blind spot, but cell phone use has created 355 degree blind spots, and thats being generous that folks are using 5 degrees of right to left viewing in front of them.
Joe, I hope it's chalked up to simple stupidity and lack of attention on the part of the driver that did that, then you can just 'bless his heart' and forget about it since no one was hurt. Unfortunately, there's also the chance it was done for meanness and arrogance, in which case it would be a pleasure to see how a trailer responds to a pittman maneuver! 
Again, just glad no one was hurt.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 8, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> I agree, and when you really think about it, what did it really save them in time. I had a guy pass me
> this morning on an icy road, and then pull into the same parking lot. I so wanted to go over and say
> something like " dude, really? You're in that big of a hurry to get to WORK! ? Perhaps, you should just
> leave a little sooner in the morning!!



I would like to tell them a thing or two when they do that crap also but then you would more than likely have to deal with a BUBBA with no brains and just brawn who thinks he's some kind of badass and then I'd more than likely shoot the fool and where would that leave me, screwed blued and tattooed. And I'm still pretty tough I think but I am a whole lot wiser than even 10 years ago when I would have went toe to toe with him so I just let the fools go, they'll get theirs in time. And letting it go lets me go home without aches and pains I don't need. I need to be here to take care of Linda not laying in another hospital room taking my lumps.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

For years I've wanted to rig an oil atomizer beneath my rear bumper for asshats like that. Once I pass them I would throw the lever and their windshield would go nasty all the sudden and they'd have to pull over to clean it all off. Of course, I wouldn't do it because some innocents would probably get killed, but it sure is nice to pretend these dipsticks will get what they got coming.

Most of them are just jerks, but there's a small percentage that did look both ways and simply didn't see the vehicle. I nearly pulled out in front of a harley a couple weeks back. I always look both ways more than once - but this guys and his bike were all black, and the background behind him was all black too and he blended in like he was a F-117 stealth fighter. I saw him right before I pulled out but I had already started to lurch before I saw him, and he got a good scare and let me know I was #1 as he twisted the throttle back again.

I wanted to let the guy know he needs to have a damn headlight on even during the day but it wouldn't have gone very well if we had a discussion over it. he was pissed and while I don't blame him, he's at high risk for that to happen again. I used to ride a CX500 and I always wore bright colors and had my headlight on.

I got off topic there Joe just saying sometimes it's an honest mistake but it doesn't sound like yours was. you need to consider an oil atomizer my friend.  Glad y'all are okay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Dec 8, 2014)

i suffer from extreme road rage at times. ive been known to follow a jackass to his destination and let them know exactly how i feel. if it was legal id have 2 50 cals fitted to the hood of my truck. i have complete control over my temper when im on two feet, but on four wheels ... forget about it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

jmurray said:


> i suffer from extreme road rage at times. ive been known to follow a jackass to his destination and let them know exactly how i feel. if it was legal id have 2 50 cals fitted to the hood of my truck. i have complete control over my temper when im on two feet, but on four wheels ... forget about it.



Now there's an honest feller.


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, I've made a mistake or two over the years, and some of them were in the "right", however,
they could have been dead right just as well too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 8, 2014)

Joe, glad you and your grandson are safe and sound. Your last post here makes real good sense. Positive attitude keeps you healthy and happy (most of the time).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 8, 2014)

Like you, I sometimes wonder what (if anything) some drivers use for brains. And like Kevin, I've been the one who didn't see the guy on the motorcycle and I pulled out right in front of him (and he didn't swerve fast enough to avoid me -- fortunately he wasn't hurt, but I did have to pay for some mechanical work on his bike.)

I try not to get wound up by things I see on the road -- but there are times I want to ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> For years I've wanted to rig an oil atomizer beneath my rear bumper for asshats like that. Once I pass them I would throw the lever and their windshield would go nasty all the sudden and they'd have to pull over to clean it all off. Of course, I wouldn't do it because some innocents would probably get killed, but it sure is nice to pretend these dipsticks will get what they got coming.
> 
> Most of them are just jerks, but there's a small percentage that did look both ways and simply didn't see the vehicle. I nearly pulled out in front of a harley a couple weeks back. I always look both ways more than once - but this guys and his bike were all black, and the background behind him was all black too and he blended in like he was a F-117 stealth fighter. I saw him right before I pulled out but I had already started to lurch before I saw him, and he got a good scare and let me know I was #1 as he twisted the throttle back again.
> 
> ...



I'm not perfect I have accidently done the same when I've not seen someone for whatever reason it was and it makes me feel like crap because I know I sure hate it when done to me! And I really try to watch for bikes because my son in law and I both ride Harleys but it happens unfortunately.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 8, 2014)

My nickels worth is what in the world makes so many people go through red lights. It's arrogant and stupid. Trouble is it appears to me it's happening more frequently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## robert flynt (Dec 8, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Why is it people don't use the brains God gave them? I'm going down the road this morning and this fool with about a 30' trailer on his dodge dually pulls out in front of me and I had to turn my truck everyway but straight to keep from killing myself my grandson and him and he just drove on like nothing even happened, what really pissed me off the most is, there wasn't a thing behind me for 2 miles!! But he just had to pull out, I guess the mentality used is " oh I can make it" My question is WHY why take the chance that you might not make it when there is nothing behind the oncoming vehicle?? Do they think " it can't happen to me it just happens to other people"? I am simply at a loss as to what some people use for brains!!!!!!!!!!!


Very good questions!! I've asked the ones over and over. The only thing I can come up with is, they are self centered D.A.es that just don't care. I was so glad when I retired so I wouldn't have to be on the road all the time.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2014)

I drive a truck for a living, I think I have seen it all. Everyday spent on the streets of Detroit, sheesh you have no idea.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I drive a truck for a living, I think I have seen it all. Everyday spent on the streets of Detroit, sheesh you have no idea.



I bet you could write a book Greg. there's no way you can be a truck driver in your area for as long as you have, and not have book material.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I bet you could write a book Greg. there's no way you can be a truck driver in your area for as long as you have, and not have book material.


Some of it is actually pretty funny!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Some of it is actually pretty funny!



I know. Anyone who knows a career truck driver . . . knows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 8, 2014)

I have wished for car to car rockets many times, here in austin it's always someone in one of those disposable looking lectric cars who glares at me thru their mirror because I drive a full size van and obviously hate the planet. Seems they never realize that some of us actually do work and need more tools than can fit in a lunchbox. Besides if he sees a tree being taken down where the hells he going to put any timber in that thing?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------

